# Cùng ngắm nhìn căn hộ mang vẻ đẹp trong veo đầy thanh lịch



## lalamini (4/10/21)

Cùng ngắm nhìn căn hộ mang vẻ đẹp trong veo đầy thanh lịch Với thiết kế mang đậm phong cách nội thất vùng Bắc Âu, chắc chắn bạn sẽ bị lôi cuốn bởi vẻ đẹp thanh lịch, trong veo mà căn hộ 42m² này mang tới. Căn hộ hai phòng ngủ với phòng khách, nhà bếp, phòng ngủ, phòng tắm và phòng thay đồ, tất cả đều được gói gọn trên diện tích 42m² và mang đậm phong cách Scandinavia điển hình. Vậy nên, bạn sẽ thấy được tất cả những đặc trưng điển hình của phong cách Bắc Âu trong ngôi nhà Mặt bằng phân lô Stella Vĩnh Long này. Các bức tường được sơn sáng màu, sàn nhà gỗ tự nhiên tươi sáng, cắt giảm đi những bức tường ngăn cách thay bằng không gian mở rộng rãi. Căn hộ nhỏ xinh theo phong cách vùng Bắc Âu đầy hấp dẫn, Giá Stella Vĩnh Long là lựa chọn thích hợp cho những bạn trẻ độc thân yêu thích không gian sống thoải mái, hiện đại. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Không gian sinh hoạt chung bừng sáng với những bức tường được sơn trắng, lựa chọn nội thất sáng màu và một phần hỗ trợ không nhỏ của những ánh đèn nhân tạo. Một điều quen thuộc bạn thường thấy trong phong cách Scandinavia là việc tận dụng triệt để ánh sáng tự nhiên bên ngoài bằng việc thiết kế những khung cửa kính lớn. Căn hộ là đại diện điển hình cho phong cách Scandinavia với những bức tường nhà được sơn trắng muốt, sàn nhà gỗ tự nhiên, nội thất được lựa chọn theo tiêu chí đơn giản, tiện dụng. Cùng với đó, những khung cửa kính lớn cho phép đón những ánh mặt trời bên ngoài khiến căn hộ luôn bừng sáng. Phòng khách được thiết kế với những đường nét đơn giản, lựa chọn những món đồ nội thất với tính ứng dụng cao. Kiểu kệ nổi với diện tích khiêm tốn những khả năng lưu trữ đáng kể luôn là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời dành cho những không gian sống với diện tích khiêm tốn thế này. Bộ bàn ăn hay tủ bếp cũng đều được lựa chọn với sắc trắng làm tông màu chủ đạo. Khu vực nấu nướng được ốp đá tự nhiên giữ vẻ sạch sẽ trong quá trình sử dụng. Với nền trắng chủ đạo, nhà bếp tạo điểm nhấn riêng cho mình bằng những đường nét nhỏ của khung tranh, thảm trải sàn, dụng cụ nhà bếp với gam màu đối lập. Khu vực ăn uống nằm ngay cạnh bên cửa sổ lớn có thể hưởng nguồn ánh sáng tự nhiên bên ngoài mang lại. Thống nhất trong thiết kế toàn bộ căn hộ, giường ngủ cũng được lựa chọn tông màu ăn nhập với gam màu chủ đạo. Thậm chí, ga gối cũng được lựa chọn sắc trắng muốt nhẹ nhàng cho những giấc ngủ ngon. Khu vực thay đồ được bố trí gọn gàng với tủ quần áo được chia ngăn rõ ràng cho từng loại. Phòng tắm Mặt bằng Stella Vĩnh Long nhỏ xinh nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng thiết yếu, được ốp đá trắng đồng bộ với các thiết bị khác.


----------

